# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  FREE! MDF-CHIPBOARD Panels and off cuts

## rusel

HI
A mate is moving his joinery shop this week and he has years of collect off cuts that are allways going to be used,cover sheets from pack of boards and  laminates of many colours.
He is in Emu plain sydney pick up only. First in best pick. No cutting service or delivery. 
First thing I need to know is there any interest, if so I will make a bit of a list and some photos. 
Russell 
PS this is after I have enough to line the inside of my shed  :Biggrin:

----------


## rusel

Hi
Well thing are moving much quicker then we hoped. the landlord is  pushing very hard  now.
So the big bin has arrived so what he can do is he can put aside stuff  till last so there for you will need to pick it up this week or it goes  in the last bin.
So give Chris a ring on 0421902602 and let him know what you are after.
Please do this with in 24 hours of this post. He does have to clear all  this out and can not hang around. 
Russell

----------

